# Vintage Pioneer CD-5 Equalizer



## bigdwiz

I recently posted my MINT, in box, Vintage Pioneer CD-5, 7-band Equalizer, and dual amp balancer. It is so nice, it should be in a museum!

Vintage Pioneer CD-5 Equalizer EQ MINT in Orig Box! - eBay (item 280616939711 end time Jan-22-11 20:14:03 PST)

Here are some pix:






















Someone buy it and add it to your collection!!

---


----------



## azvrt

My compliments I have never seen such a beautifil piece of art for in the car. Why did they have to change the look of things ??? Perfect.


----------



## SoundJunkie

This brings back memories ! We had this same model mounted under the dash on our 1970 Pontiac Grand Prix SJ back in the 80's. Had some 6x9's in the rear deck and cut some big holes in the doors for some 6 1/2" coaxes too:laugh: I don't even remember what amp there was, I think it was a Fujitsu Ten (Eclipse).

Great stuff Dereck!!


----------



## azvrt

It would not match many of todays HU's though. Or modern car interiors...


----------



## Frijoles24

azvrt said:


> It would not match many of todays HU's though. Or modern car interiors...


if that were to go into a car, it would be the '57 4 door bel air


----------



## Jmirage

bigdwiz said:


> I recently posted my MINT, in box, Vintage Pioneer CD-5, 7-band Equalizer, and dual amp balancer. It is so nice, it should be in a museum!
> 
> Vintage Pioneer CD-5 Equalizer EQ MINT in Orig Box! - eBay (item 280616939711 end time Jan-22-11 20:14:03 PST)
> 
> Here are some pix:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone buy it and add it to your collection!!
> 
> ---


I'm a little suspicious with the watermark being from 2010, that's like over two weeks ago.


----------



## bigdwiz

Jmirage said:


> I'm a little suspicious with the watermark being from 2010, that's like over two weeks ago.


No need to be suspicious, I'll take some more pix tonight as I was going to put up a video on Youtube about it anyway. I can promise you the condition hasn't changed since the pix were taken...

-D

--


----------



## bigdwiz

azvrt said:


> My compliments I have never seen such a beautifil piece of art for in the car. Why did they have to change the look of things ??? Perfect.





SoundJunkie said:


> This brings back memories ! We had this same model mounted under the dash on our 1970 Pontiac Grand Prix SJ back in the 80's. Had some 6x9's in the rear deck and cut some big holes in the doors for some 6 1/2" coaxes too I don't even remember what amp there was, I think it was a Fujitsu Ten (Eclipse).



Thanks for the complements. I just created a short video showing off the unit and once it renders (I need an i7 :sleeping I'll upload and embed in the listing and in this post.

Just a reminder, the listing is NO RESERVE, so the highest bidder gets a super-rare piece of automotive audio history in MINT condition!! 

--


----------



## bigdwiz

Video just finished rendering, I'm uploading to YouTube now. Not sure it will get posted tonight, but if not, I will post it tomorrow evening. Don't expect much production value, I threw it together pretty quick...

---


----------



## bigdwiz

Listing updated with additional pictures and the video overview I put together last night:

Vintage Pioneer CD-5 Equalizer EQ MINT in Orig Box! - eBay (item 280616939711 end time Jan-22-11 20:14:03 PST)


----------



## bigdwiz

added more pictures...


----------



## blou67

Jmirage said:


> I'm a little suspicious with the watermark being from 2010, that's like over two weeks ago.


do you still have this


----------



## bigdwiz

blou67 said:


> do you still have this


No, sorry, it sold on eBay...brought around $170 IIRC


----------

